# Sunroof anyone?



## NEW2GTO (Nov 3, 2004)

As you may have read I am most likely going to order a new GTO for my graduation present to myself here in a few months. I was wondering if anyone had heard if GM is putting in sunroofs as options for the 05? If not where might I go to have one cut and installed professionally? I know they add wieght and loose headroom, I am 6'7" so I know how prescious those 1.5 inches can be, and you loose some rigidity by adding them but this will be my grocery getter/everyday car so I want some amenities.

Any ideas?


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

*Don't Do It!*

There has been at least one poster here that had a sunroof put in by the dealer and it was horrible.

When I first test drove mine, the sales guy told me that Pontiac would never be able to put one in because there is a "beam" right in the middle of the roof - you can see the ridge in the head liner. Even if you get passed that, he claims that the loss in rigidity -and- change in cabin pressure can result in the windshield popping out.

So if sunroof is a "must have" for you, I'd really suggest looking at a different car.

---Larry


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*Sunroof*

I have read on several threads that a sunroof cannot be installed in a GTO because of a beam in the roof. I checked the Holden Monaro website, and a sunroof is offered as an option in OZ. Check it out at:

http://www.holden.com.au/www-holden/action/modelaccessories?aid=20594&&modelid=12001&bitmask=1

It appears as though GM decided not to offer this option in the US


----------



## NEW2GTO (Nov 3, 2004)

I saw Holdens website where they have a sunroof as well as some other goodies not offered in the US. Why wouldn't these work if they are factory items?


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

NEW2GTO said:


> I saw Holdens website where they have a sunroof as well as some other goodies not offered in the US. Why wouldn't these work if they are factory items?


They must have fixed the roof when they put "the real" dual exhaust in.  


---Larry


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I recently saw a red goat with a sunroof installed on it in Florida. I don't know if the owner was having any problems with it or not.


----------



## blue goat (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm also 6'7 and fit in the GTO pretty good. But with a sunroof I don't think I would make it. Just bought my wife a new car and we test drove on with a sunroof and I did'nt fit. Got in one without it and no problem. Skip it. We need all the head room we can get.


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

My '04 GTO has a sunroof that the dealer had installed by a local shop. Very professional job--looks OEM. It's flush and, when the shade is pulled, just as quiet as not having one at all.


----------

